# Needing to bring out my Lats



## jixxxer (Jul 27, 2018)

Really needing to bring out my Lats for a wider back shot. I think i may be cursed genetically in that area but any help is appreciated.


----------



## Sully (Jul 27, 2018)

Pics help. What kind of training are you doing now? What does your split look like? Body fat percentage? Need details in order to help you out.


----------



## psych (Jul 28, 2018)

vogel-pulls google it


----------



## Sully (Jul 28, 2018)

psych said:


> vogel-pulls google it



[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=G23YjaWM4lY[/ame]

Is this guy doing them right? I’ve never heard of them before, but what he’s doing looks like it would be much more of a lower back exercise than a lat exercise. I can see some lat engagement, but that looks like it could be really dangerous on the lumbar spine. I can only think that maybe he’s doing them wrong? Dunno.


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 29, 2018)

psych said:


> vogel-pulls google it



I learned something valuable today. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## koolio (Jul 29, 2018)

Just start chinning...wide grip


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 29, 2018)

koolio said:


> Just start chinning...wide grip



This is a time proven, old school way of doing it! It works!


----------



## psych (Jul 30, 2018)

no

this 

https://www.elitefts.com/coaching-logs/daily-movements-horizontal-vogelpulls/

not dangerous if done right. But that aint what i was talkin about...


----------



## Sully (Jul 30, 2018)

psych said:


> no
> 
> this
> 
> ...



That looks like a way safer, and way more effective, movement for the lats. Thanks buddy, gonna add this one in starting tomorrow.


----------



## koolio (Jul 30, 2018)

Also, do a few sets of across bench dbell pullovers before and after chinning...


----------



## psych (Jul 31, 2018)

koolio said:


> Also, do a few sets of across bench dbell pullovers before and after chinning...



DB pullovers are such a fuckin staple they often get overlooked.


----------



## Sully (Jul 31, 2018)

psych said:


> DB pullovers are such a fuckin staple they often get overlooked.



I’ve never been able to get pullovers to work any muscle except my pectorals. How do I need to modify them to get them to target the lats instead? This has always befuddled me.


----------



## psych (Jul 31, 2018)

Lighter weight and strrreeeetch


----------



## montego (Aug 1, 2018)

I don't really see anything that would make that "Vogel pull" more effective then a regular old row..... It looks like it would provide a good stretch but just hanging will stretch the lats. 

The main focus on any back movement should be full stretch at the bottom/top of the movement and driving the elbows back/down as far as possible.


----------



## squatster (Aug 1, 2018)

montego said:


> I don't really see anything that would make that "Vogel pull" more effective then a regular old row..... It looks like it would provide a good stretch but just hanging will stretch the lats.
> 
> The main focus on any back movement should be full stretch at the bottom/top of the movement and driving the elbows back/down as far as possible.



The horizontal vogel pull that they show had more of a stretch then the row witch you know will give you a nice wide cobra back- our you can do the rows and strech that back in between sets.
Just my way of looking at it- not to say I am right


----------



## psych (Aug 1, 2018)

you want the full range in an exercise, also pushes a shit ton of blood in


----------



## jixxxer (Aug 2, 2018)

psych said:


> DB pullovers are such a fuckin staple they often get overlooked.



well that cld be a reason i dont have good lats lol......Ive never done pullover on the bench.:banghead:


----------



## koolio (Aug 5, 2018)

Back in the old days we would do high rep breathing squats supersetted with across bench pullovers...for example I would 20 reps with 225 supersetted  with across bench dbell pullovers for 20 reps with a 50 lb dbell for 3 sets with very little rest between sets...my rib cage dramatically improved over the summer of 83 doing these one day a week...then on back day doing 3 sets of wide grip chins for 15 reps supersetted with 15 reps across bench pullovers with a 60 lb dbell...back in the day body part awards were given at meets and I won best back a few times...


----------



## Viking (Aug 13, 2018)

Lighten the weight and make sure the late are being targeted as much as possible. Get that connection then up the weight gradually. I would recommend db pullovers, pulls ups (slow negatives), wide grip lat pulldowns, cable rows pulling the elbows back and inwards as far as possible.


----------



## thumos (Aug 21, 2018)

Normally I advocate full ROM, but in vertical pulls, from 90 degrees down shows to hit lats hard while top half emphasizes lower traps. Might try some bottom half partials of vertical compound movements.


----------



## striffe (Sep 22, 2018)

thumos said:


> Normally I advocate full ROM, but in vertical pulls, from 90 degrees down shows to hit lats hard while top half emphasizes lower traps. Might try some bottom half partials of vertical compound movements.



I do this as well. I rotate because I also feel the stretch at the top can be beneficial. I have also started doing more unilateral lat pulldowns to make sure each lat is getting hit hard.


----------



## Victory (Sep 23, 2018)

striffe said:


> I do this as well. I rotate because I also feel the stretch at the top can be beneficial. I have also started doing more unilateral lat pulldowns to make sure each lat is getting hit hard.



I saw a video today of Milos Sarcev training someone. On machine lat pulldowns he was pushing the handles up at the top to make the stretch in the lats as extreme as possible.


----------



## ketsugo (Sep 27, 2018)

Sully said:


> I’ve never been able to get pullovers to work any muscle except my pectorals. How do I need to modify them to get them to target the lats instead? This has always befuddled me.





Matter of mind set but cross bench dumbbell stretching will feel in lats but serratus pec tie too- preexhaust poisition your bench under chin bar jump up minimizing rest so even few seconds will negate . 
Or do at end of lats . 

Like koolio guy to poster wide chins chinning has been proven way for decades to build width .


----------



## ketsugo (Sep 27, 2018)

koolio said:


> Back in the old days we would do high rep breathing squats supersetted with across bench pullovers...for example I would 20 reps with 225 supersetted  with across bench dbell pullovers for 20 reps with a 50 lb dbell for 3 sets with very little rest between sets...my rib cage dramatically improved over the summer of 83 doing these one day a week...then on back day doing 3 sets of wide grip chins for 15 reps supersetted with 15 reps across bench pullovers with a 60 lb dbell...back in the day body part awards were given at meets and I won best back a few times...





Yup this how been proven decades


----------



## BillyBonez (Sep 27, 2018)

psych said:


> no
> 
> this
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link, will have to try these out


----------



## AGGRO (Sep 29, 2018)

Pull ups supersetted with assisted pull ups.


----------



## odin (Oct 1, 2018)

Barbell rows using underhand grip and elbows tucked in. Pull ups. Wide grip pulldowns. A good finisher are weighted hangs as they really stretch the lats out.


----------



## SURGE (Oct 17, 2018)

I tried to get as strong as possible with pull ups. Assisted then bodyweight then with weight added. I do drop sets with all 3 sometimes. Wide grip pulldowns. Barbell rows with an underhand grip and squeezing the lats.


----------



## weltweite (Oct 19, 2018)

Larry Scott had a great article on getting the lower lats to pop. Not on his site anymore but I did find this that talks about it:

Lower Lats Training Inspired By The Legend Larry Scott


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 19, 2018)

I like heavy DB rows while making sure the line of pull with the elbows targets the mid/lower lats almost like the flexed bicep in a side chest pose. Emphasize the negative as well and stop dead at the bottom of each rep eliminating momentum. With ANY back exercise, I go for close to a 2 second negative each and every rep. Additionally, you must always think 'squeeze' the weight up, not heave it up quickly.


----------



## ProFIT (Oct 23, 2018)

The Grim Repper said:


> I like heavy DB rows while making sure the line of pull with the elbows targets the mid/lower lats almost like the flexed bicep in a side chest pose. Emphasize the negative as well and stop dead at the bottom of each rep eliminating momentum. With ANY back exercise, I go for close to a 2 second negative each and every rep. Additionally, you must always think 'squeeze' the weight up, not heave it up quickly.



I really like these as well. I also use an EZ barbell and do underhand rows this way.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 23, 2018)

Sully said:


> I’ve never been able to get pullovers to work any muscle except my pectorals. How do I need to modify them to get them to target the lats instead? This has always befuddled me.


Instead of resting the dumbbell plate on your hands, sort of like a diamond push up,  grab the dumbbell handle like a baseball bat, but locking your fingers together and imagine the movement of bringing a sledgehammer down or chopping wood from over your head across your body towards your legs as you lie across the bench. Concentrate on your lats flaring out as you do it. Hope that makes sense. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nalojeff (Oct 31, 2018)

Weighted pull ups added inches to my lat spread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ketsugo (Nov 1, 2018)

jixxxer said:


> Really needing to bring out my Lats for a wider back shot. I think i may be cursed genetically in that area but any help is appreciated.





Common knowledge dictates all types of pull ups and pull downs widen the shoulder girdle/ hit lats. Rowing thickens . For size in any area. Basics . Chins are the most basic size width builder . Do wide and close grip. Variations of pull overs hit lats. You can do also pre exhaustion set where you do heavy pullovers 8-10 then without rest hop into either pull downs or chins squeezing out many as you can . Chins are more beneficial then pull downs . Just picture this - a 200 pound man doing 200 pound pull downs vs 200 pound man doing 15 chins full stretch full contraction . If you can’t do chins begin with partials or slow negatives . Wide grip chins and close grip chins big impact on lats


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

Rack chins, spend time in the stretched position 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lene28 (Nov 30, 2018)

Controlled pull ups with weight. I have also found stretching after training works really well for my lats. Doesn’t do much for other body parts but works with my lats


----------



## Lene28 (Nov 30, 2018)

Controlled pull ups with weight. I have also found stretching after training works really well for my lats. Doesn’t do much for other body parts but works with my lats


----------



## Couchlockd (Nov 30, 2018)

High rep pump sets


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 30, 2018)

Lene28 said:


> Controlled pull ups with weight. I have also found stretching after training works really well for my lats.  Doesn’t do much for other body parts but works with my lats



And DURING training. I try to stretch the shit out of my lats pulling in the plane I"m training whether vertical (chins/pulldown movements) or horizontal (rows). I stretch in the opposite direction of my elbow line of pulls trying to force my shoulder blades and ribs to stretch from the inside of my lats/teres minor with as much blood pumped into them as possible. NOT prolongeed. A stretched muscle contracts with less intensity typically, but enough to force MORE blood in there.Great point!


----------



## GearPro (Nov 30, 2018)

I’ve been having good success, lately, with single arm cable pull downs. Low(ish) weight, starting the pull down nearly from across my body, looooong slow release on the negative, and stopping just short of feeling a full stretch. Concentrate on feeling and contracting the whole latissimus, from just under your armpit, all the way down to your waist/lower back. 3-4 sets of 8-12 reps with just enough weight to get to into the rep range. Your lats should be screaming by the end, from top to bottom.


----------



## Deltz123 (Jan 19, 2019)

Neutral grip pulldowns and pullover have been my Bread and butter movement. Started doing banded rackpulls were the band pulls from the front


----------



## nspaletta (Jan 20, 2019)

Pull ups until you can't do them anymore...use all the grips (neutral, supinated, and pronated grips). Joel Stubbs had the best back of all time to me and his back days consisted of pull ups, rows, and deads. Master the staple exercises


----------



## chooch69 (Jan 23, 2019)

dont think of them as pulls,. think of them as pushes. pushing down with your elbows on vertical, or back on rows. 
your hands are hooks and forearms are bars. i got more feeling when i started thinking of them like this, takes the arms out as much as possible.


----------

